# I want to make some friends.



## KyleGoneWild (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi

Im trying to find some friends on here around my age (23) who like to chat and just talk about our problems and the awesome things life. Im pretty chill dude I have social anxiety, generalized anxiety disorder and major depressive disorder. Im a pretty cool dude once you get to know me. Hit me up!!!


----------



## diamondprincess (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey! I'm turning 23 this year. I'm always down to make new friends. My SAD is at it's worst right now, but I'm still trying!!


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Ah, don't we all. Sure, feel free to contact me!


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Yup, that's cool with me. I never turn down the opportunity to make new twink friends.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I think I always feel like I'm 23


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi!! I'm 20 and have social anxiety and ocd feel free to contact me!!


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

It would be cool to make a Skype group or something and eventually start web-caming. That's one thing that I've never understood how people find it so easy to pop open a video chat without being anxious and nervous.


----------



## Inknotmink94 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey, I'm also trying to make new friends, specifically friends that know what I'm dealing with, I'm turning 21, I'm a loving person. Hoping to find some nice people here


----------



## xoblackwidowx7 (Aug 10, 2012)

feel free to contact me


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

KyleGoneWild said:


> Hi
> 
> Im trying to find some friends on here around my age (23) who like to chat and just talk about our problems and the awesome things life. Im pretty chill dude I have social anxiety, generalized anxiety disorder and major depressive disorder. Im a pretty cool dude once you get to know me. Hit me up!!!


I'm down, if the offer still stands


----------



## Kinkydonut00 (Nov 21, 2012)

I would love to chat and make some new friend.


----------



## ProfessionalGinger (Mar 31, 2015)

Nibs said:


> It would be cool to make a Skype group...


I think this is a great idea. I'm definitely up for it. We could all compare stories, share what has worked for us, set goals, support each other, etc. Anyone who's interested go ahead and message me.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

KyleGoneWild said:


> Hi
> 
> Im trying to find some friends on here around my age (23) who like to chat and just talk about our problems and the awesome things life. Im pretty chill dude I have social anxiety, generalized anxiety disorder and major depressive disorder. Im a pretty cool dude once you get to know me. Hit me up!!!


hi there you can email me [email protected]  im 28 though :/ but i don't feel 28 lol


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

Nibs said:


> It would be cool to make a Skype group or something and eventually start web-caming. That's one thing that I've never understood how people find it so easy to pop open a video chat without being anxious and nervous.


A Skype group is a great idea. I would have to gain more confidence in myself before I could participate, though.


----------

